# More Rain



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

:realmad: Another rain storm here in mass if this where snow we would be buried and i be making money what a waste of good winter water from the sky.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Wheres The Snow????*



ADMSWELDING said:


> :realmad: Another rain storm here in mass if this where snow we would be buried and i be making money what a waste of good winter water from the sky.


Ecologically Speaking The Northeast and Northwest Corners of The United States Are Designated as Temperate Rain Forest Climatologically.I Guess This Year Mother Natures Forcing us to live up to it.:realmad: :realmad: :yow!:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I am praying for snow....Money is getting tight without the white stuff:crying: :crying:


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

your are not kidding..........


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Money down the drain:crying:


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

We were supposed to get 4-8" here in ann arbor..... well there's about 1.5" on paved surfaces. Ive been up all night just waiting for it to hit 2.5 so i can start my route...... oh well, im sure ill have some calls in the morning

I hear detroit is getting raped tho!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What about the service and repair centers, with the cost of all the inventory that just sits there. They not only aren't making money but are paying out on inventory credit lines, payroll and service bays. You can bet anybody with a yellow pages ad under Snow removal equipment is having a money crunch. They don't sell plows or parts when it's raining.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Acmemechanic said:


> Ecologically Speaking The Northeast and Northwest Corners of The United States Are Designated as Temperate Rain Forest Climatologically.I Guess This Year Mother Natures Forcing us to live up to it.:realmad: :realmad: :yow!:


 yea ok thats why their is no place better then history of a new england winter . one of the better places for skiing yea its a rain forest


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Definition of Temperate*



vipereng2 said:


> yea ok thats why their is no place better then history of a new england winter . one of the better places for skiing yea its a rain forest


Please Define to me Temperate VS Tropical.Try, Consult Webster if you have to then repost.I think You will Rethink your comment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

